# need info on the Riot Magnum 72?



## waterboy (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone have some personal info on riots magnum 72. I have never been a riot fan, but the boat looks good, and the outfitting looks well built and comfortable....but I need some hard facts. How does the boat perform, boofing, waterfalls, pros and cons. thanks!


----------



## kung fu (Jun 27, 2005)

I paddled the magnum all last season and truthfully think it is the best creekboat I have ever owned. Keep in mind that I am 5'8" and 155 lbs. Got it into some decent flow, Gore @ approx 1800cfs to super low volume Lime Creek. Seemed to work just right in both places and everything in between. Also, the outfitting is dope, other than I replaced the hip pads with Liquid Logic hip pads and put locktight on the screws in synergy thigh braces. If possible I would definately give it go!


----------



## waterboy (May 5, 2004)

thanks for the info. any concerns with the plastic, cant imagine there would be, most of the big companies have it together now.


----------



## kung fu (Jun 27, 2005)

No problems with the plastic. Is only a year old, but i have at least 50 good days on it. Also, I pitoned the hell out of it into the rock on tunnel falls and it seemed to fair just fine.


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

not a great east coast boat, but the deeper western water it is good to go.


----------



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

got one... I like it.... handles well... one thing about it's a super light boat..
35# that's good and bad.... great for big day hike in missions.... but not as durable as boats that have more plastic.... thumbs up on the design. 

cheers,

yoder


----------



## waterboy (May 5, 2004)

thanks for all the info. I am looking at getting one soon. Just needed some non riot info. AND is that brian yoder from laramie and a one time guide for charlie sands??? Hmmmm


----------



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

tis I my friend.. tis I.... Is this the dirty sean?? or be it Mr. Sundgroth?? not in laramie anymore... currently in whitefish... and headed to alaska for the summer... might be back around the front range for grad school next fall..

sup wit chew meng??


----------



## waterboy (May 5, 2004)

Well,Well,Well

Yoder it is!!! Its the one and only Jason Sondgeroth. Things are good in colorado. We are moving though...to Pullman washinton/Moscow Idaho. Kerry will move in july and I move in Jan of 2007. Alaska eh, what pulls you north? still a psych teacher? Dirty shawn is finishing his tour in antarctica and is now in new zealand. he will return at the end of this month, just in time to start the boating season. 
Yikes grad school, in what area of study and which school? 

thanks for the info on the riot!!


----------



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

Pullman/Moscow... that's cool

so the dirty one did a season on the ice!! that's cool, I actually did a tour of duty down there a couple years ago! 

Yeah, I have my fingers crossed that I get funding to study at csu... that remains to be seen! I was teaching psych and soc. in honduras last year... but looking to get a bit more edumacated. Have you seen the infamous Mikey G?? I hear that he be livin in the big shitty these days!! 

Heading to ak for a guiding job out of valdez... Great to hear from you man... shoot me your email and let's keep in touch...

ciao,

b


----------

